#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  List out some of the JQuery function used for web page designing?

## Moana

Hello Guys,

JQuery is a concise and fast JavaScript library can be used to simplify event handling ,speedy website development.
I want to know more about JQuery function used for web page designing.


Can someone tell me some of the jQuery function used for web page designing?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> JQuery is a concise and fast JavaScript library can be used to simplify event handling ,speedy website development.
> I want to know more about JQuery function used for web page designing.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me some of the jQuery function used for web page designing?


$("p").hide()
Demonstrates the jQuery hide() method, hiding all <p> elements.
$("#test").hide()
Demonstrates the jQuery hide() method, hiding the element with id="test".
$(".test").hide()
Demonstrates the jQuery hide() method, hiding all elements with class="test".
$(this).hide()
Demonstrates the jQuery hide() method, hiding the current HTML element.

----------

